# LF LGBT+ Friendly Long-term RP Partner



## NorthBeast (Jun 9, 2020)

As the title of this thread says, I'm looking for a LGBT+ friendly, long-term roleplay partner. As a nonbinary person I've found few roleplayers who understand what "nonbinary" even means. I'm looking for someone who's got knowledge about the LGBT+ community, and if you're in the LGBT+ community? Even better!

I'm mostly looking for plot-based roleplay, adult themes are fine with me as long as it isnt occurring every fifteen replies. Paragraphs or multiple paragraphs GREATLY appreciated, but not necessary, the minimum reply length I'm able to work with is 4 sentences.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Ah, very nice! Tell me, if I may ask, what platforms do you use? I'd love to do so, but my main wall appears to be the constant usage of Discord, Telegram, etc.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 10, 2020)

Im interested


----------



## NorthBeast (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm on Discord, and just a note, I like making separate chats for ooc talk and ic talk.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jun 22, 2020)

It's been awhile but I am up for it!


----------



## edgelorddino (Jun 22, 2020)

heya, you still open? im pretty interested if your still looking.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 22, 2020)

If you're still open I'd definitely be interested in RPing with you!


----------



## Small_Wonder (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi there! I understand your frustrations, while I consider myself to be more gender-fluid then non-binary, I often find myself having to explain the difference. (As in, I consider myself to be both male and female, rather then neither). I am technically LGBTQ+ myself, but I'm not really up to date with the community side of it. 

ANYWAY that was a lot of words to say that I'm interested in some RP, as long as you don't mind waiting every now and then for a reply as offline hobbies and responsibilities take priority. Send me a dm if you're interested, and we can share Discord info!


----------



## NorthBeast (Nov 5, 2020)

Hey hey! I haven't been here in a bit and want to bump this up, as I'm still looking!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 5, 2020)

I'll take a go if you don't mind.


----------



## Bllst (Nov 9, 2020)

I'd love to try, though I couldn't promise I'd be very good at it. I'm a decent writer (if you dig really, really deep there are a few sci-fi magazines I've published some stories and poems in, but that's getting into archaeology).

I'm also nonbinary (I'm about a third of the whole LGBTQIAAP+ acronym).


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Nov 9, 2020)

I'd love to try aswell, I've already gone ahead and sent you a note


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi there! Looks like you've had a nice handful of replies; if you're still looking though, happy to give it a go!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey! Do you have Skype by any chance? This definitely seems interesting! I'm not very active on here but I'm far more active on Skype!


----------



## Alaricat (Jan 25, 2021)

I'd love to! I like to do semi lit rp, you can see some samples of my writing in my signature ! I'm nb myself so i def understand that struggle lol


----------



## Alaricat (Jan 31, 2021)

NorthBeast said:


> I'm on Discord, and just a note, I like making separate chats for ooc talk and ic talk.


The thread seems inactive so i sent u a rq on discord!


----------

